# What type of severum is this...



## FishMan9 (Feb 11, 2009)

I bought this severum at my LFS and he said it is a Red Shoulder Severum. Is that indeed what it is or something else. If it is how long does it take for them the develop that great color.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Impossible to tell at that small size. Most severums have the same baby pattern - could be green, could be turquoise, could be a Rokeil (red shoulder)...You'll have to wait and see as it matures.


----------



## FishMan9 (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok Thanks I appreciate it. Also when it gets bigger what type of cichlids can it call home with.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

You were asking about keeping a CA with Africans in the other folder, weren't you? You don't have THIS fish in with Africans?

What it can be kept with would depend on the size of the tank to start. But other South Americans that don't get too large or too aggressive would be the general idea.


----------



## FishMan9 (Feb 11, 2009)

I was just asking abolut the Africans because i thought it was weird that he said that.... I was thinking about getting an acara, firemouth with the severum....


----------



## laksman (Feb 27, 2009)

once severems are grown they can handel living with most other big cichlids (American of cores)


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

FishMan9 said:


> I was just asking abolut the Africans because i thought it was weird that he said that.... I was thinking about getting an acara, firemouth with the severum....


Acaras and firemouths would be decent tankmates for a severum in a proper sized tank, absolutely.


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

From my experience i'd say there's a good chance it's rotkeil. Like sinister said it's hard to tell when that young. Rotkeil's tend to be lighter in color overall. Also, if it is rotkeil, they start to color up anywhere between 3-5". Keep us updated on him.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Judging by the blue on the dorsal, and the orange on the anal fin, it does appear to be a Rotkeil.


----------

